# MC2 Hopper Crack



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi guys

Just got my MC2 today, seller listed it as new and it seems like it is new as you can smell the factory kinda smell from it.

No idea how to check to see if it has been used or not.

However the hopper has a crack in it, the seller under valued the postage so cost him £8 more to ship.

Here is a picture of the hopper http://i.imgur.com/NDrsz91.jpg

What do you guys think I should do?

Paid £110 inc shipping for it and a new hopper is £10 plus shipping.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

contact the guy on here you bought it from.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

do you know that the best use of a mc2 hopper is as a doser on a mazzer!


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

Ha ha!

Cant afford a Mazzer sadly.

I did contact him and he said only thing he can do is apologise and that he had sold it for less then he wanted.

He will make a claim with ParcelForce for damaged items.


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

i know on other forums i am on its up to him to compensate you then try and make a claim, don't know what the rule on here is

Robert


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

item was bought through ebay though


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Did you not buy this through ebay though and it just happens he trolled it on here?


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Is it plastic or glass


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

it is plastic, but if you get it sprayed with antistatic paint, it will serve as a chute!!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

never thought i would ever have found a use for the MC2 !!


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> Did you not buy this through ebay though and it just happens he trolled it on here?


What you mean trolled it on here??

I am not trolling, asking for peoples thoughts.

yes it is from ebay.

I will do pay pal claim for partial refund. Will accept £10 back.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

He trolled it. Not you! Ask for a replacement via ebay messages znd if he refuses then make z claim through the system


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> He trolled it. Not you! Ask for a replacement via ebay messages znd if he refuses then make z claim through the system


Oh ok. sorry!

Yeah I will have to do that. No choice really.

If the hopper was only £5 to replace I would not make a fuss but £15 is a lot.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ebay will side with you . Show them your request that he has already turned down


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

Yeah they usually side with buyers but I been lucky as a seller as I sold a PSP few years back and it had custom firmware but the buyer did not have a clue on how to play "pirated" games on it so reported it as not working. I won the case however.

Edit:

He a nice guy! Very helpful.

He decided to refund me £10.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

suggest you contact mr bean on here but good luck.........


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

just open an item not as described on ebay they wwill find in your favour, ask for a £15 refund to cover the cost of a new hopper


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

If you don't get sorted out with a new one try using the funnel that comes with an aeropress sat inside the cracked hopper. It stops the beans popcorning around and you shouldn't have to fill over the edge of it unless you cater for the masses.

Ian


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

I asked for £5 extra and he gave me it so all sorted now.

Just need to test the grinder but wont have time until tomorrow.

Thanks for the tip, I wont buy another one unless this one cracks open.


----------

